# Heads up for Anyone lookin' for a Colnago



## ashpelham (Jan 19, 2006)

Hey, I was just perusing the local Craigslist and came across this ad...

http://bham.craigslist.org/bik/543829215.html

It's not mine, and I don't think I know who is selling, but I know that some of you dudes on here are big Colnago fans, so I thought I'd post the link.

Cheers.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

That might all right for a TT bike, but I can't picture myself using it for an all 'round road bike.


----------



## lhart (Oct 25, 2005)

here's another one.

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/bik/535544677.html


----------

